# Towing Without Brake Controller????



## splashmountainers (Oct 25, 2006)

Is it possible to tow without the brake controller? I'm selling my Outback (so sad.....) and I'm not sure if the guy that is planning to buy it has the controller already in his truck....

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Kate

'03 28BH
'03 Tahoe
Reese Dual Cam


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Is it possible to tow without the brake controller?

This is strictly my opinion....Pulling it probably wont be a problem, but when he tries to stop he will be using the tow vehicle only to stop a lot of weight. He will basically be _pushed _ from the back. I honestly dont see it being safe at all. Not only will it not be safe, and in some states not legal, but the ware on the tv will be enormous. Those brake pads are going to get hot and possibly warp the rotors.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It is actually against the law to tow more then 2000 pounds without functional brakes in most states (some allow the limit to be 3000 pounds). Either way your trailer is too much to tow without one. Suggest that you tow it to his house and drop it off.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I personally wouldn't try to tow it without a brake controller
That is just too much weight to be trying to stop by just the TV
And just asking for trouble to do it

Don


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd say absoluely not!









Sounds dangerous especially if the purchased has never towed before.

Don't do it.

My 2 cents.

Russ


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I concur with the others. In addition if he leaves with the trailer and has an accident on the way home, its possible you could be held liable for knowingly allowing him the leave without the proper equipment. I would contact him and insure he installs a controller prior to picking up the trailer.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Why don't you ask the purchaser if they have one, and if they do not suggest they purchase one before picking up the unit.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

docks5 said:


> Is it possible to tow without the brake controller?
> 
> This is strictly my opinion....Pulling it probably wont be a problem, but when he tries to stop he will be using the tow vehicle only to stop a lot of weight. He will basically be _pushed _ from the back. I honestly dont see it being safe at all. Not only will it not be safe, and in some states not legal, but the ware on the tv will be enormous. Those brake pads are going to get hot and possibly warp the rotors.


 Not only being pushed by the tt you have a good chance of the that the tt may start to fishtail when you try to stop and it will take you longer.
That's my 2 cents

willie


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> It is actually against the law to tow more then 2000 pounds without functional brakes in most states (some allow the limit to be 3000 pounds). Either way your trailer is too much to tow without one. Suggest that you tow it to his house and drop it off.


X2, it's illegal and if there was a problem insurance would not cover the accident. It's not worth it to try and fudge on this one. A brake controller is $100 and 15 minutes to install and 15 minutes to fine tune.

Offer to tow it to his place for a small fee or demand a working controller in his/her tv.

Gill.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I concur with all the folk above who say it is a bad idea, and in some states illegal, to haul a TT without a brake controller.

Protect yourself in this transaction.

Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Illegal to do but as a private seller, I would not think thats your probem. I would advise him against it but if he chooses to do so, its on him.

When I sold my Hybrid trailer, I had the same problem when he came to get it. I did the paerwork in my driveway and then I towed it to his house under insurance he had on it. My peace of mind.

John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Like everyone said, he can tow it but won't be able to stop. It is illegal to tow over 2,000 lbs in most places without a braking system. For a couple hundred dollars it's not even worth doing for a short distance. He should also have a good hitch.

How did your Tahoe do towing the 28BH?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Crash & Burn. Enough said.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

As has been stated, it is most likely illegal in whatever state you are in. In NJ the limit is 3000 pounds. My boat trailer is registered at 3000 pounds so it does not need brakes - and man, is it shaky when trying to stop quickly or at the end of a string of long hills. I've rolled through a stop sign with my foot to the floor on the brakes.

At 6000 pounds it would be crazy to tow without brakes on the trailer - even for a short distance.

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> As has been stated, it is most likely illegal in whatever state you are in. In NJ the limit is 3000 pounds. My boat trailer is registered at 3000 pounds so it does not need brakes - and man, is it shaky when trying to stop quickly or at the end of a string of long hills. I've rolled through a stop sign with my foot to the floor on the brakes.
> 
> At 6000 pounds it would be crazy to tow without brakes on the trailer - even for a short distance.
> 
> Scott


I am with Scott - Crazy to even think about doing.

Thor


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Illegal is one good point and if he has a death wish thats another, but what about that innocent family driving besides him when he crashes? People drive like idiots as it is. They go out of their way to cut you off. A TV with 10" brake rotors are enough to stop the TV and its weight but in NO WAY is it enough to stop the TV AND the TT that weighs at least 6,000 lbs. traveling at any speed. It's an accident waiting to happen. As a truck driver and a motorcycle rider I see this kind of thing every day and hate how people drive. PLEASE help keep one more idiot off the road for a while and deliver it or mandate working equipment before he picks it up. Thanks!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

If he doesn't have a brake controller, ask him for cash.

I'm not sure if it is a good idea to take a check from a guy who is trying to kill himself


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Towing should not be a problem BUT stoping is going to be a real big problem.


----------



## splashmountainers (Oct 25, 2006)

THANK YOU everyone!

I did leave him a voice message today regarding this as I do not feel comfortable with him not having one (if he doesn't). I'm hoping that he does.

I wonder if I could take mine out of my truck and put it in his......... anyone ever done one before and want to give me some guidelines?????

Thanks again for everyone responding.

Just a thought -- How the heck did our parents tow trailers with cars and not have the things we have (sway bars, brake controllers, etc...)? Was my life seriously at risk as a kid or what?!

Thanks all!
Kate


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

bobandkate said:


> THANK YOU everyone!
> 
> I did leave him a voice message today regarding this as I do not feel comfortable with him not having one (if he doesn't). I'm hoping that he does.
> 
> ...


If you are not buying a new TT you could include your controller in with the deal. The wiring is generally straight forward with pictures available on the web. Add a few dollars - depending on the model - and let it go with the trailer.

J-


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know about your parents, but when we pulled a 16' Aristocrat with a Chrysler Newport, we had a brake controller, extra trans cooler, Equilizer dual cam sway hitch, and more. All those things existed back then and were just as necessary then as now. As kids, we didn't pay much attention but they were there.

I wouldn't recommend loaning your brake controller as the plug wiring and mounting will likely be different when he gets his own, and he will need his own soon enough anyways.



bobandkate said:


> THANK YOU everyone!
> 
> I did leave him a voice message today regarding this as I do not feel comfortable with him not having one (if he doesn't). I'm hoping that he does.
> 
> ...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Depending on how easy or hard the tow vehicle brakes, there could be no problem or disaster. It's impossible to predict when an emergency stop may be necessary.



willie226 said:


> Not only being pushed by the tt you have a good chance of the that the tt may start to fishtail when you try to stop and it will take you longer.
> willie


With a hard stop by the TV, it's likely that the trailer will jack-knife. That *way * worse than fishtailing.

Bill


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bobandkate said:


> Just a thought -- How the heck did our parents tow trailers with cars and not have the things we have (sway bars, brake controllers, etc...)? Was my life seriously at risk as a kid or what?!
> 
> Thanks all!
> Kate


Considering that 30 or 40 years ago we had MANY more deaths per driven mile, then yes we were all at greater risk on the highway. The list of things that make us safer today compared to then is very significant.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Even in the movie, The Long Trailer, Ricki, was told several times about the brake controller. They had them back in the late fifties early sixties, dated by this movie. Kirk


----------

